# Bros Buck



## Elite13 (Mar 11, 2007)

Heres a pretty nice buck that my brother killed this past season. I had this deer within 5 yds of me but i was hunting for a buck we call "Double Drop". He has 2 7in+ droptines and a typical 12pt frame with split G2s. Estimated score was in 180's. Although i just killed management bucks this year my brother killed this pretty deer and his best with a bow. Anyways here he is...










And heres a trail camera pics of him 6 days before being shot










Buck scores 147 1/8. would have been 150's with his brows


----------



## Deer_Slayer2010 (Jan 28, 2007)

Great deer and looks like a great shot! Tell him congrats.


----------



## HuntLions_94 (Feb 20, 2008)

you got any trail camera pics of double drop


----------



## tylerolsen12 (Feb 8, 2007)

congrats to your bro


----------



## gobblercrazy (May 9, 2008)

Nice deer.


----------



## master hunter (Oct 9, 2007)

was it on a hunting ranch?


----------



## hstubblefield (Feb 16, 2008)

Congrats


----------



## Elite13 (Mar 11, 2007)

master hunter said:


> was it on a hunting ranch?


yes we own 8000 acres.


----------



## Elite13 (Mar 11, 2007)

HuntLions_94 said:


> you got any trail camera pics of double drop



I dont yet but my buddy is going to email them to me soon. I will post them. He is an very impressive deer


----------



## HuntLions_94 (Feb 20, 2008)

Thanks would love to see him. I live in az so all we have a little coues deer.



Elite13 said:


> I dont yet but my buddy is going to email them to me soon. I will post them. He is an very impressive deer


----------



## Elite13 (Mar 11, 2007)

HuntLions_94 said:


> Thanks would love to see him. I live in az so all we have a little coues deer.



In my opinion if you put in the time in hunting an nice deer and pass up the smaller ones you will be rewarded with a big deer. i went 4 years without killing a buck and was rewarded


----------



## master hunter (Oct 9, 2007)

Elite13 said:


> yes we own 8000 acres.


do u raise them from babys?


----------



## Elite13 (Mar 11, 2007)

master hunter said:


> do u raise them from babys?



No its not high fenced. When you have that much land you normally keep seeing them year after year until they get around 4.5. Thats when we stop seeing them and we might see a certain deer once in a whole season. Its tough because the neigboring ranches shoot everything that walks


----------



## Robin_Hood (Jan 14, 2009)

*buck*

i would deffinetly shoot it!


----------



## master hunter (Oct 9, 2007)

Elite13 said:


> No its not high fenced. When you have that much land you normally keep seeing them year after year until they get around 4.5. Thats when we stop seeing them and we might see a certain deer once in a whole season. Its tough because the neigboring ranches shoot everything that walks


o y do hav him in a seperate cage?


----------



## terry72 (May 19, 2008)

nice buck


----------



## Elite13 (Mar 11, 2007)

master hunter said:


> o y do hav him in a seperate cage?



Its a feeder pen. The deer can jump over it easily. We have it to keep the sheep out


----------



## 2wyoming (Sep 5, 2007)

Elite13 said:


> yes we own 8000 acres.


How much for a management hunt


----------



## Elite13 (Mar 11, 2007)

2wyoming said:


> How much for a management hunt


$3000-5200

My dads a guide. And i guide part time


----------

